# Naruto Forum Role Play High Story



## Alpha (Sep 9, 2011)

*PART I​  *
_Discovery _ 



*Prologue *​
The clouds began to form over Forum Island. The Island played home to one of the first international schools, * Naruto Forum High school *, which welcomed students from all walks of life which included two hundred students. Regardless of ethnicity, religion and gender, the school's aims were to break down the barriers society puts against us, whilst proving the best and brightest of students could only come from such an environment. The mysterious and sought after Headmaster who put the school together, Serperion Targaryen has said the school is a perfect breeding ground of the model student and more should be encouraged to enrol into the prestigious school. The school's motto _'Believe it'_

The building dark clouds could be interpreted as a sign of things to come, but nobody thought like that anymore. Instead the clouds began to break apart, the overpowering Sun forcing through. Showing that even during the darkest times, the light will always shine at the end. As the Sun began to disperse the dark looming clouds, it shone through and lit up the wonderful Forum Island and its school.

​
Today was a special day at the school; it was its two year anniversary. As a treat to the students, they only had classes up until midday and then would be free to participate in the school festival and celebrations ending with a beautiful firework show. Or so was the plan. There was a lot of excitement building in the school, as the students awoke to another beautiful summer’s day on the Island. The girls were full of excitement as they knew love was in the air and that they would be asked to view the fireworks with one of the boys, some of them even held hope that Serperion Targaryen would ask them to go with him. Whilst the boys were full of fear, how would they ever get a girl alone and then ask her to go with him? The fear of rejection frightened them, to the point where some boys would faint with fear when merely talking to a girl.

But our story is deeper than that and transcends a simple day of celebration, and it involves nineteen gifted and unique individuals. Kyuujin, Alisdragon, Kenju Storm, Keiichi Song, *Pervy's Bro*, Jessica, Winny, Chaos, PAIN is inevitable, *EvilMoogle*, Kuno, Mr. Serperion Targaryen, cjones8612, Cursed panda, Vergil and SonnyBillWilliams.

*Chapter One - Coming Together *​
The well liked  Kyuujin  walked through the hallways of the main school, smiling and greeting everyone as he passed. People could not help but like Kyuujin with his deep reassuring voice and smile. He was the nice guy, friends with everyone, easy to get along with and a good laugh. Kyuujin was not filled with the same excitement which had a hold of the school. Kyuujin had his own women, back home. He liked her a lot and enjoyed how things were going. If only he could share the fireworks with her... Now that prospect excited him until he realized that was what it was, just a prospect. He stopped abruptly and stood in the deserted hallway it was still quite early and many would just be preparing to go to lessons, but now an idea taking form within Kyuujin. _There were only classes till midday and he had not spoken to his girl in so long _... He thought. He broke out into a sprint; with long powerful strides he reached his destination in no time. He stared at his goal whilst catching his breath, the receptionist telephone. He knew that a majority of staff would be busy and he would have a free chance to ring his girl. After he finished punching in the numbers, he waited to be connected. He turned to look out of the window the sun shining through, what a beautiful day he thought as the phone began to ring. *Ring Ring... Ring Ring... Rin- * The phone went dead. Kyuujin turned with confusion as to see the reason why. A finger was pressed against the phone; Kyuujin followed the finger with fear till he saw its source. Mr. Serperion Targaryen . Who stood there, his face looking at Kyuujin with disbelief. He was dressed in an immaculate Italian suit. 

"My, my. Using the staff phone for private calls Mr. Kyuujin, I expected better."  Serperion said slowly, shaking his head as he spoke. 
"Err... Erm..." Kyuujin began before he dropped his head and accepted defeat. "Sorry Sir." 
"I should hope so. But I cannot allow this to go unpunished. Detention, I will see you at the huts." Serperion said before turning away, his patent shoes echoing throughout the hall. 

This left Kyuujin gawping, he was shocked and knew no matter if he argued his punishment would get worse. A frown on his face he stormed off to class.

The silent yet ever watching  Alisdragon  sat out in the wonderful sunlight. Reading one of her favourite horror books, Alisdragon was an English Teacher at the school. Yet she was fortunate enough not to have any lessons to teach, which allowed her to divulge herself and loose herself in the literary works she loved. As she was reading suddenly her source of light was gone, and she was left in darkness. She looked up to the sun wondering if a dark cloud had denied it's light, instead she saw Mr. Serperion Targaryen smiling kindly at her.

"Alis," He said to her in a smooth tone, "How are you?"
"I'm fine thanks." She said quietly, Alis was always quite quiet and reserved. "Need something Serperion?" She asked unsure of herself. 
"Funny you ask... As a matter of fact, I do." He began slowly. "I am forced to hold detention later, and I wondered if you would be kind enough to join me, in watching over it?" It was such a simple offer, yet it was so much more than that.
"Y-y-yes..." Alis breathed back, the aura of Serperion powerful and alluring. 
"Perfect... I will see you later... Bon Amis." He said finishing with a charming smile, before heading back towards the school. Leaving Alis in a daze.

Kenju Storm  and  PAIN is inevitable  sat at the back of Maths, they seemed to be having a rather animated debate.

"Look, I don't care. You ask Keiichi out I will hurt you, regardless of being your friend." Kenju said adamantly.
"B-b-but... I like her a lot. I think she is the one." PAIN said trying to defend himself.
"Everyone seems to be the one to you. You play it too obviously man, it isn’t cool." Kenju said trying to help.

The dormant anger which had always been in PAIN became to rise. 

"Look, fuck you. I will do what I want." PAIN said indifferently.

Kenju sighed and rolled his eyes signalling the end of the conservation. The silence was like a wall between them. PAIN being as enthusiastic and over eager as he was, was always going to be the one to break the deadlock.

"So which girl you gonna ask for tonight?" PAIN asked eager for gossip. 
"I dunno, I am still thinking." Kenju said coolly but in his mind he had an idea.
"Kenju..." PAIN said slowly.
"What?" Kenju responded bluntly.
"How do I make a women-" 
"NO!" Kenju said angrily, standing up with the rage. "It's conservations like this one, that makes no one take you seriously. All the time people see us talking they think I am like you. It's a fucking embarrassment." 

The whole class was now watching Kenju and PAIN. The teacher was the first to respond. *"Well done, boys. You just earned yourself a spot in detention. Congratulations."* Kenju muttered something about whatever before walking out of the class.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 10, 2011)

Keiichi Song thought herself to be the ?it?  girl of the school, the queen b, the super bitch. Whatever you wanted  to call her, she stood at the top of the social ladder. Yet however she  learnt from an early age, to get what she wanted she would have to  control the people around her and make them all believe her fa?ade. To  the teachers of the school, she was known as the helpful, kind and  caring Keiichi Song. But to the students, she was just known as the  bitch. Keiichi Song was a scary one, with one hand she would offer you a  nice cup of warm hot chocolate with her other she would poison it and  ram it down your throat. Today she knew she would be mopped by hopeless  boys who would ask her to share the moment with them later today, but  she was not interested. She had another in mind. But, _where was he?!_ She demanded to herself. 

Keiichi stood against her locker, her eyes scouting all that walked  past, searching for him. Once in a while someone would pluck up the  courage to go and talk to her, attempting to ask her out. She would just  give them a look of contempt till they left her vicinity. _Anger was building inside of her. Where was he?! They were supposed to be going together tonight? Society demanded it. _ They needed to show everyone their place. Full of anger she stormed off to find the mysterious and apparently late lover. 

Her mind was wandering with anger as she stormed through the school, _he would be with her. He was always with her. What did he even see in her? She?s so weird. _  She complained to herself. A small innocent nerd stood in front of her,  but Keiichi was blinded with rage and pushed the small boy out of her  way sending him to the ground. She proceeded to walk on till suddenly  her name was called from behind. 

?What!?  She said spinning full of rage, before noticing  Mr Serperion Targaryen  staring at her incredulously. Her appearance and aura changed almost immediately to sweet and kind Keiichi. 
?Miss Song, I hope you do realize what you have just done. Apologize.? Mr Targaryen ordered. 
?Sorry.? Keiichi said quickly, turning to the boy with little meaning in the words.
You really disappoint me Miss Song. I am sorry but you  need to be punished, detention. Yes that means you miss the celebration.  But you cannot go around pushing smaller students, young lady. Now  go.? He said shaking his head at her. 

Keiichi stared at Mr Targaryen, as if she was going to burn a whole in him. _How dare he?!_ She thought, before turning around and stomping off.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 10, 2011)

*Pervy's Bro * crept surreptitiously through the sports complex.  Taking his time and making sure he could not be seen, heading towards  the changing rooms. His head turning left and right before rolling into  the bushes,_ this is definitely some call of duty shit._ He said to  himself smiling pleased with his over dramatic antics. Eventually he  reached his destination, the women?s changing room. He pressed himself  up against the wall and manoeuvred around to the back windows of the  building. Coming prepared he unloaded his bag of thick, heavy books. He  piled them up, to allow him a better line of sight. Just as he was about  to step onto the books and admire the beautiful anatomy of the women, a  voice barked his name from behind him. 

?PERVY?S BRO! WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU ARE DOING?!?  The voice roared at him, causing him to jump and slip off the books and  fall backwards. 
* ?Ow? * Pervy?s Bro said, pain flushing through him. 
?Detention, young man.? The massive PE teacher  said, standing over him. Before grabbing him by the collar and sweeping  him up with a massive hammy fist. You are coming with me  Bro. 

SonnyBillWilliams  had been laying under the  shade of a giant oak tree for the majority of the morning. The lazy ace  was happy to get away from the school; he hated telling the girls who  asked him out, no. This way if he kept himself away until the  celebrations everything would be easier to manage. But his calm and  tranquil harmony was short lived, as the small yet feisty  Jessica  stormed over to him. 

Where were you this morning?! So far you have missed two classes. Why are you skipping class?? Demanded the little class president. 

SonnyBill just looked at her and smiled. ?Sit  down.? He said, before turning back and looking up at the  wonderfully blue sky. Jessica sighed and sat next to him, ?Well are you going to answer me??  She said pressing him. 
?I couldn?t be bothered.? He said shrugging. 
?You can?t do that. Just because you are the sports ace and some girls like you does not mean you can do as you please.? Jessica said scolding him. 
?You know every time we talk, it?s just you telling me  what I should do and I shouldn?t do. Why do you care so much about what I  do?? He laughed. 
I am Class President, I worry about everyone?? She said unconvincingly. 
Sure? SBW said smiling. Got a date for later??`
?I have been asked, but no still waiting for something better I suppose." Jessica explained. 
?Like me?? SBW teased.
?You wish.? Jessica said smiling slightly whilst giving a little punch to SonnyBill. 
?Maybe I do wish.? SonnyBill said innocently. 
?Well, if you want we could go together.? She  said trying to pass it off as a simple offer, before adding quickly. 
?Just as friends.?
Yeah I will like that? Also we are having a party after  if you want in? We managed to get quite a decent amount of alcohol, so  should be good.? SBW suggested. 
?No. You are not drinking?. Jessica snapped.
?Whoa, where did that come from?? SonnyBill asked. 
?You either go with me tonight or drink your choice.? Jessica said as she stood up angrily. 
?See ya then. I am drinking.? SonnyBill said coolly. 

Jessica then proceeded to kick SonnyBill in the stomach twice. Before  adding, ?You are a dick.? Tears filling her  eyes, a teacher who witnessed everything came over to them. * ?Skipping class are we Sonny??* Sonny who was now holding his side nodded. The teacher then turned to Jessica who was fighting back tears. *  ?I know you are class president Jessica. But attacking our star player  is not acceptable? Detention, both of you I hope you are happy together  in missing the celebrations later.? * Jessica ran off, Sonny watched  her run off with confusion, it was not due to him not choosing her, he  knew that much. It must be something personal to her he concluded. 

Winny  was not that big on words, due to this  she allowed her clothes and what she wore to express herself. However at  Naruto Forum High, that wasn?t entirely encouraged especially as it  conflicted with the school dress code. Yet Winny did not care, she wore  what she felt most represented her and regardless how many detentions  she was given she would not change for anyone. She knew that it was only  a matter of time till she was given a detention, so today she continued  with her unique sense of dress. Wearing thick, black knee high boots  accompanied by a short denim dress, with a tribal patterned black shirt  and short red tie.  However it was record time in a teaching finding her  and coming over to her.

* ?Deten-?* A teacher began.
?Yeah, I know, I know.? Winny said dismissively accepting her punishment and walking onwards.

Chaos  had been awake the longest of all our  heroes. He had been busy creating a masterpiece in the large music room.  Stacking up what seemed to be large big black boxes. Eventually he had  finally made a large 6 by 5 wall. What were they? Amplifiers. 

After fine tuning all the wiring he had created a mega amp. An amp so  powerful it would melt your face off, or so Chaos had hoped. With that,  he plugged in his cherished cherry red electric guitar into one of the  amps. Before moving in front of the terrifyingly large wall of amps, he  set himself adjusting his guitar. His face now reigned in with  concentration; he took a deep breath, calming himself before attempting a  power chord. 

*NAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN *​
The following sound vibrations were so powerful, that the glass in the  music room had shattered and the force of the vibrations had sent Chaos  flying forward. Once he was found and brought back to consciousness, he  was handed a detention. If you were to ask Chaos if it was worth it, he  would assure you it was. 

Kuno  and  Vergil   were the schools only open couple. To most they were cute and gave  people hope they too may one day find love. To the minority, they were  disgusting and such a thing as love does not exist and their love should  be destroyed. The teachers seemed to frown upon their open signs of  affection from time to time, even being known to split them apart in  public. 

It seemed they were having another one of their daily public make outs  when a teacher stormed up to them. Slapping both their foreheads and  pushed them apart. 

* ?I just got divorced. I do not need to look at this shit, detention.? *He raged before walking off, * ?She left me? But I loved her? SHE TOOK EVERYTHING!? * Vergil and Kuno just giggled before embracing once more.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 17, 2011)

*Chapter Two - Death By Detention*​
All our heroes trekked through the forest until they reached the small yet intimidating detention huts. Each walked a different path, in life and in the way they reached their destination. Only through detention could you band together a group of misfits such as these. Yet the path they were about to be forced to walk would be one they would take together, regardless of their differences, they would need to concentrate on their similarities or all would be lost. However they were still obliviously to this, and still held prejudice against each other which shone through in the way they sat.

The room was deceptively big, looking small on the outside yet large on the inside. It had large penetrating windows which let in rays of powerful sunshine. There was a blackboard at the front, where a teachers table sat in front of. Opposing the teacher's desk, where two sets of tables, which went back to the opposite wall. The walls were a striking white, with light wood tables and bright blue chairs. 

Kyuujin was the first to arrive to the detention huts. He expected the door to be locked but was in luck as he tried the handle to reveal that the door was in fact open. As he looked around the hut he found himself gravitating to the front desk in the classroom on the left. This was all new to the last year, he was unsure if he had ever received a detention before and was wondering what he should expect. Would he have to do lines? Would he just have to sit there in silence? Would he be the only one? The questions helped him forget his annoyance with himself that he allowed himself to get into this situation, he let himself to think with his heart and not his head. However Kyuujin understood that if you broke the rules you deserved to be punished, he was not one to lie and act innocent if he has done wrong he knew he would have to be a man and accept it then learn from his mistakes. He would certainly learn from this one. 

Kenju Storm was the second to arrive, he had expected to find it full of thuggish brutes and idiots. But he was pleasantly surprised to see the reassuring face of Kyuujin. Although they were friends, Kenju was only in the mood for small talk. He was guilt ridden and full of regret, but the small talk was pathetic however Kyuujin picked up Kenju was not in the mood to talk and did not force the conservation. Which Kenju was extremely grateful for. He sat himself on the set of desks to the right at the front. Crossing his arms, he buried his face into them in an attempt to hide his face. Regret washing over him, the scene playing back in his mind constantly of how he insulted his friend. He wanted to apologize, he truly did. But to say sorry was harder for a man to say, no matter how much you wanted to say it. You would open your mouth, but the word would not come, it would get stuck in your throat. Kenju shook his head, disappointed with himself.

Keiichi Song was the third to arrive, she was shocked to see Kenju there, however he did not even look up to acknowledge the newcomer. He allowed the small talk with Kyuujin to allow them to reveal themselves, shocked that Keiichi was there but right now Kenju was not in the mood. After swapping pleasantries with Kyuujin Keiichi sat behind Kenju, wanting to be near her friend. 

"Hey, Kenju..." She began slowly. "Are you alright?"

Kenju allowed the greetings and question to hang in the air awkwardly. Making it extremely more so for Kyuujin who had to sit there. Keiichi allowed time for Kenju to reply, but there was none. Keiichi let out a _hmpf,_ to signal her discontent at Kenju. Now even more annoyed that she, Keiichi Song, was wasting her time in such a place when she could of been the talk of the festival irritated her more then anything and Kenju's response or lack of, merely added fuel to the fire. 

*Pervy's Bro* the next to join this odd party. He too nodded at the friendly Kyuujin, but his eye was on the magnificent Keiichi. She had never spoken to him directly but perhaps this could be his chance? He smiled at her hopefully, to only receive a look of distaste before she turned away. _Wow, what a bitch... Yep, I think I love her._ Pervy Bro thought without logical or reason. He sat two tables behind Kyuujin to have the perfect line of sight, to where he could perve at Keiichi without her or anyone the wiser. He thought he would get his time to creep in now while he could, although Keiichi felt the glare of something on her, and would turn angrily to glare at Pervy Bro who seemed to be always looking away. Every few seconds she would feel the weight of a stare and turn to look at Pervy Bro's direction to see him daydreaming. This only added to Keiichi's anger.

Jessica the fifth person into the detention room. She was completely bitter and blaming SonnyBill for being in detention, she had never had a detention before in her life and this was going to be a personal blemish on her life record she took extremely seriously, even if there was never going to be written proof she had a detention she would always remember that she had a detention therefore she would always harbour a grudge against him. However Jessica was shocked at some of the faces which she saw. Only some, others were to be expected. 

She smiled at Kyuujin he was one of the few she did not expect to see here. 

"Hey Kyuu, how did you get here?" She asked nosily. 
"I wasn't thinking normally." He answered simply, not wanting to go into depth. "You?"
"It was Sonny's fault." She explained, before moving on to take a seat of her own. 

Kenju did not seem to be in a talking mood, so she allowed him space, she was surprised that Keiichi was there, she would never of guessed her to be there, but then again no one would ever think that Jessica, class president would be in detention either. She smiled at Keiichi as she moved past her and received one of Keiichi's best and brilliant fake smiles. 

Jessica watched Pervy's Bro, she would of expected him to be here, he was constantly getting into trouble. Also she did not feel comfortable sitting in front of him she knew of his tendencies to stare at women and felt safer sitting behind him so she could keep watch.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 25, 2011)

Winny the latest newcomer to this odd banded group. Being in trouble for her clothing before she had been to detention a few times, but never had she saw it this full. She stared at the faces, some she knew, most she didn't. Whilst confident in the clothes she wore, she was not confident in herself especially in a situation such as this. She walked head down to one of the far back tables and sat there, watching these people wondering how they got themselves here interest and curiousity adorning her petite face. 

Chaos was the seventh member of this band. He booted the door open with his thick black boots and announcing "Honey, I'm home." Expecting to enter into an empty room, he was taken off guard by the sheer number of people in detention with him. But that was only for a moment, Chaos enjoyed a crowd to play to. "Good to see so much... _Potential._" As he looked up and down the rows of tables looking at each of the detentionee's, with a look of hunger and excitement. 

"Bada da dum, Bada da dum, Bada da dum..." Chanted Chaos with an increasing tempo, nodding his head as he reached the Kyuujin's desk. Whilst keeping up the vocal beat, he began to strum out a rather impressive beat with his hands against the table. Before flashing to Keiichi's table and hitting a progressively more quick beat tune with just his hands and mouth. Chaos went to each and every table before he finally reached Winny's table, and stopped suddenly and pointed at her expectantly.

"Bada da dum?" She finished unsure of herself. 
"Fuck yeah!" Chaos said jubilantly in response, punching his fist in the air until he reached the back of the class room and taking his prized seat. As he moved his chair out from under the table noisily, then he proceeded to sit on it. First raising his right foot and dropping it on the table loudly before bring his left to cross over it, but in a swift movement, he took his left foot off and hit it against the table with his right he crossed it over to his left before switching just as loudly as ever to the original crossed leg position. "It's alright now, I am comfy." He announced to the glass as they watched incredulously. 

After the silence had died down from Chaos, everyone thought the detention group was complete but at that very moment PAIN is inevitable walked into the class meekly. Kenju seemed to have an un-explainable sixth sense as he looked up at his friend, nodding at him PAIN smiled and nodded back. To everyone else it was a simple acknowledgment between friends when it actually was a renewed friendship. He sat next to his friend, turning on his chair to see who else was with them in detention, his eyes glossed over the male faces he saw, instead his eyes honed in on the women that were present. Offering each of them a friendly smile. Kenju shook his head whilst grinning to himself, PAIN bringing him humour unknowingly as always. 

PAIN always went for the friend approach with women, acting as the reasurring BFF before making a move. It was a technique he had used all his live and so far he had yet to yield results but he trusted his method and stuck to it. Whereas most saw this as a detention, now that PAIN had seen that women were present she now became a dating opportunity to him. He evaluated each girl in the room. His vision almost becoming robotic, as he looked at each girl it was like statistics came up on her right, showing probability of success. PAIN seemed to like Keiichi most and decided to try his luck with her, if he failed there was always others furthermore he could play off his advances as a joke which he did a lot. 

"Hey Keii..." He began awkwardly, as Keiichi who was so bored and wanted to separate herself from the people around her began to paint her fingernails looked up at PAIN, with a look of disbelief as if to say _is he really trying to talk to me?!_ She allowed his words to hang in the air awkwardly in front of everyone before returning to her nails. PAIN just smiled, it was a fake smile that he used to hide his disappointment and embarrassment. He turned back around and an dropped his head slightly quickly striking up conservation with Kenju clearly saying what just happened was to be ignored. 

Kuno and Vergil walked in smiling, before having the same reaction of surprise at the numbers in the room. Before recovering quickly, they spotted Winny sitting near the back and made they way to their mutual friend. Chaos seemed to be eyeing up Kuno as she walked towards Winny, eventually blowing her a kiss and giving her a wink. Vergil frowning at Chaos, dissapprovingly and clearly not happy with what he had seen but he bit his tongue. He also missed the slight blush Kuno felt from the strong gaze of Chaos. However she saw the look on Vergil's face and took his hand in hers before giving him a reassuring squeeze which soothed him. They eventually took their place next to their friend Winny and began conserving on the surprisingly large number there were. 

A hooded SonnyBillWilliams entered the room, large beat headphones over his ears, blaring out 








 from his ipod. His large adidas bag, full of his assorted personal sports goods strapped across his chest. He only had eyes for one person in the packed detention room, yet he still saw everyone else in his peripheral but for now they were irrelevant to him. However it seemed as if Jessica was intent to ignore SonnyBill at all costs as she faced dead straight and did not even acknowledge his entrance. SonnyBill shook his head as he walked past the row of tables, Keiichi a friend of SonnyBill's was happy at his arrival as he walked passed she called out to him. 

"Hey, Sonny! This chair is free."  However SonnyBill did not notice this kind gesture as he was listening to music loudly and proceeded to pass Keiichi without notice or a hello. Though one person did notice this and jumped on the opportunity. "Can I sit there instead?" PAIN asked hopefully. Though his request was just met by a cold blank stare of anger from Keiichi and he once again turned back shamefully. Keiichi was fuming and now went back to painting her nails each time she reached to dip in her brush in the jar she did so with unnecessary force. 

SonnyBill arrived at Jessica's table, pulling his headphones down to his neck, the music still playing. "Erm... Hey." He began unsure of himself and how she would react. But nothing came from her, she merely narrowed her eyes and continued look straight. A building awkwardness and tension in the room, SonnyBill gave her time but she did nothing signalling she didn't want anything to do with him. "Tsch... Fuck it, whatever." SonnyBill said shaking his head and shaking clearly pissed off with the reaction or lack of. Moving to the back of the room, dumping his bag by his seat with a thud and resumed listening to his music a DPMO right now look cemented on his face. 

As our heroes sat there wondering when the teachers were going to arrive, at that very moment Serperion Targaryen and Alisdragon were making their way to our unassuming heroes. But something else came for them... Something much more sinister and darker... Something none of them had experienced before.


----------



## Alpha (Feb 22, 2012)

Detention felt like an eternity to everyone there, well everyone except for both Alisdragon and Mr Targaryen.  It seemed that Mr Targaryen was flirting with the quiet, and innocent Alis who found herself blushing deeply with every compliment. The eleven students who were present were forced to either watch this suave sickening seduction from Mr T. Or they had to find something to interest them but after an hour the table just doesn't cut it any more. Some, like Sonny slept in the back of the room head down and head phones in. Other's such as Chaos found themselves playing the air guitar whilst writing a new rock song to melt ears with _A minor G,_... Chaos thought as he wrote. There were those who had to keep repeating what they were doing to stay sane in the silence, an example Keiichi, had painted her nails then re-painted them, after which she painted them again before once again re-painting them. That is when they all heard the scream. 

*"Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!!"* Screamed a girl's voice from within the forest.​
However in that moment, no matter what anyone was doing, they all stopped suddenly in the same moment. All eye's turning to the windows and deep into the now black forest, no Sun in the sky to help them see only the deceptive moon shone. No one spoke but they all thought in unison, _What was that...?_ Soon the eyes of the students turned from the forest to Mr. T as if he had the answers to why a girl was screaming and why was she out here? There was suppose to be a celebration and dance going on tonight, _wasn't there?_ Feeling the heat and pressure of the eyes on him. Mr. T cleared his throat. "Okay, Alis, please watch over the children. I will go see what that was. I am sure it was nothing." His voice oddly reassuring and then he gave his flashing charming smile which seemed to put everyone at ease. Before he vanished into the dark forest, it was as if the pitch black in the forest was grinning, loving to accept another one in it's midst. 

_Two minutes passed...

Five minutes passed...

Ten minutes passed... People started to glance at each other nervously

Fifteen minutes passed and..._ *

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!"* Screamed a familiar voice.

Everyone looked at each other fear and alarm in their eyes. They knew that voice. That was Mr. T.​
Alis stood at the window panelled door staring into the forest, worry written on her face, she was oblivious to the mutterings and hushed whisperings of the students behind her.

*"Some one should go check."* 

"Yeah, I agree it's the sensible thing to do, he may be really hurt."

"Fuck that! Didn't you hear the screams. We wait."

No, we should check. I'll go.

I'll come too, just in case.

Me too, with three we should be fine.

Who's that?! Kuno said in a shocked voice pointing at the forest, all heads turning to the source of direction. Well all heads but the sleeping head of Sonny who was lost in his dreams. All eyes turned to this pale bodied girl, wearing a long white dress. Clearly she was from the dance, but she seemed to be dripping blood from her neck, whilst her black hair long and straight was now covering her face from view. Immediately PAIN perked up, "Oh I know her!" Before getting up and rushing to her in the next moment. The truth was PAIN didn't know her, he had creeped on her. Knowing her was a lie, but then again who ever knew when PAIN was lying or telling the truth, perhaps he himself doesn't even know. 

PAIN was now less then a metre from her smiling at her, however her head was bent and facing towards her feet. The rest of them stood crowded at the door, whilst Alis stood behind PAIN. "Ask her if she has seen Mr Targaryen." Alis said impatiently, the question confirming to herself she had feeling for Mr. T. "Hey..." PAIN began awkwardly. "Umm, Have yo-" The girl then lunged at PAIN, no one could see exactly what she did as her thick dark hair covered her face. However from PAIN's lips escaped the most feminine scream they had ever heard. Before he pushed the girl back, for the briefest of seconds you could see her face, an evil grin, her teeth a mixture of black and blood. As a lump of skin and blood spiralled away from PAIN. PAIN backed away from the girl he did not know and touched his left shoulder where their should of been clothing and flesh, he felt blood and bone. PAIN then fainted.

Kyuujin and Kenju responded quickly, dragging the bleeding body of PAIN back into the detention hut. The body of the girl now motionless as she laid on the floor. Causing everyone to forget about her as they yanked in PAIN and put him on the first table they could. "Pressure, Pressure on his shoulder!" Yelled Winny. Most people think when they see a wound they would be sick immediately. Well sometimes this is the case, but sometimes in that moment there are people who step up to the moment and take responsibility and have no time for being sick. This group of students were people of that calibre. *"Elevate the head."* Pervs Bro added. Whilst all of them were calling out PAIN's name, trying to bring him back to consciousness whilst Winny took his pulse.

With everyone's attention focused solely on PAIN they had forgotten the cause of this. The girl. Jessica who was standing on the outside of the group had the briefest thoughts about the girl and her head turned to look at the girl who had done this. But the girl was no longer laying on the floor. She now stood in the door frame. Her hair parted revealing her face. It was a disgusting sight, her eyes glazed with hunger, her mouth red and cracked her tongue blacker than coal, thick blood dripping out of her mouth as snarled at Jess charging her. Jessica didn't scream she just stepped back in fear, tripping over her feet. Jessica now helpless, everyone engrossed in PAIN they did not realise they were about to have another casualty, the snarling girl's hand now extending towards Jess as she descended upon her. Jessica closed her eyes in fear, expecting to feel the cold touch of the girl but nothing came... She opened her eyes slowly... In front of her stood the towering figure of Sonny. 

Sonny grabbed the girls hair rough. "The fuck you think you're doing?" He asked his face fierce and full of anger. He smashed the girl against the wall, a mixture of thick black and dark red blood spraying from her mouth. Grabbing the back of her head, he repeatedly smashed her face into the wall. After the tenth time, when her face had become just a mixture of blood and smashed bone and her arms stopped flailing he released her as she dropped lifelessly in a heap. His eyes turned to meet everyone else's. "I must've missed a lot if as soon as I wake up I have to kill someone..."


----------



## Alpha (Feb 22, 2012)

*PART II​  *
_What next? _ 

_Coming Soon... _​


----------

